# GPS



## John D (Dec 12, 2014)

The UBER GPS is the worst.
No verbal directions on my phone, spoken to Support, no joy 
Very slow tells you the turn after passing!
Anyone else having these problems
Give me Google Maps or Waze!!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I call it "Crapple Maps". I use my HTC One M8 running Waze for GPS now. The iPhone navigation is far too unreliable.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

For me using a GPS, any GPS, is an art because it's unprofessional to have the volumn on. It's also soo fun loading an address into Google maps at lightning speed without beginning the '5 star' experience on the wrong foot. The biggest art? Getting used to GPS without sound!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Waze is easy. Just tap the microphone button and speak the address. Takes 2 seconds. On my old GPS I could enter an address by voice, but it almost never got it right, and I had to recite the town, street, and house number separately. Even when it worked perfectly, it took about 30 seconds to enter an address by voice.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Get an Android. (add on tablet to your phone? - $10 a month with Verizon)
The address will load into Google Maps automatically. (or Waze if you wish)
Get a BlueTooth headset so only you can hear the voice directions.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

My Uber app has Google Maps and Waze, no Uber gps ? am I missing something.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Get an Android. (add on tablet to your phone? - $10 a month with Verizon)
> The address will load into Google Maps automatically. (or Waze if you wish)
> Get a BlueTooth headset so only you can hear the voice directions.


No Bluetooth or any headsets allowed in NYC (TLC rules)


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> No Bluetooth or any headsets allowed in NYC (TLC rules)


In that case muted should do it.
I sometimes don't use the headset just the muted GPS.
Not to hard to get used to it especially if you mount the GPS in a good location.


----------

